# 2009 SUMMER SPECIES COMP - WINNERS



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

OK, so Summer is officially goooooone and the AKFF Summer species competitions have been run and won.. (What the hell is the AKFF Summer Species competition I hear you ask???)

Over the Summer we ran a comp to see who could capture the biggest specimen in several categories. As promised, each category winner receives a great tackle selection from our sponsor *ETTALONG BAIT AND TACKLE.* Thanks for your support!!

And without any further stuffing around, we now announce the winners (drumroll please)
*Kingfish* viewtopic.php?f=51&t=21114

Winner (actually was a tie for first and winner was declared by 'eenie meenie miney moe' process) is *Polylureosis* with a 110cm Long Reef monster. Commiserations to runners up Karnage (110cm), SBD (91cm) and BlueHunter (109cm but not eligible as had not reached the minimum number of posts required)

*Flathead* viewtopic.php?f=51&t=21117. Lots of good flatties caught this year but only 6 entered in the comp. Biggest was an 81cm beast caught by *T Curve *(what the hell are they putting in the water up your way Adrian??). Runners up were SBD (77cm), Dougout (76cm), Paffoh (71cm), Ronston (68cm) and Brownie (67cm)

*Bluewater* viewtopic.php?f=51&t=21119. A nice mix of species this year dominated by Spanish Mackeral and Longtail tuna. The best was a 133cm Spanish caught by *Palmymick*. Runners up were Sunshiner, Gamefisher, Dougout and JTC.

*Other Freshwater *http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=51&t=21120. Wow. A real mix here - a 62cm Carp (Granpop) , a 63cm Saratoga (Wayne D), a 66cm Murray Cod (Paffoh) and an 84.5cm Barra (AJD). *AJD* takes the prize on this one!

*Whiting *http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=51&t=21118. Despite the best efforts of Pescado (40cm) and Davey G(43cm) we couldn't compete with the King George Whiting king *Kanganoe* with a 49cm beast. Look out Andybear!

*Bass* viewtopic.php?f=51&t=21116. One of the more hotly contested fish species over summer is our Bass section. Only 3 fish entered, by well know Bass gurus PC Solutionman (50.5cm), T Curve (57cm) and Craig 450 (44cm). *T Curve wins the bragging rights, but the goodies will go to Pcsolutionman *as T Curve is already receiving a prize for his flathead comp section win. Well done guys - they are some solid fish!

*Bream* viewtopic.php?f=51&t=21115. Despite all the bream comps going on around Australia over summer we only received 7 entries into this section. Biggest fish (no surprise really) came via *Buff* with a 47.5cm stonker. Runners up were Fishnut (43.5cm), Breamboy (43cm), Craig 450 (42.5), Swamp (42), Redphoenix (38) and Justcruisin (37).

We've also drawn 3 'random' prizes from all entries received and the lucky dip winners are *Paffoh, Justcruisin and Dougout*&#8230;

Can all winners please pm me with their postal address and I'll endeavour to get your goodies out asap.

Well done to all, and another big thanks to Ettalong Bait and Tackle. If you need any tackle then check out Ettalong Bait and Tackle. Shop 1/287 Ocean View Rd. Ettalong Beach N.S.W. 2257. Phone : 02 43 413 044. Email: [email protected]


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

Woo Hoo ..... Random Dougout, that's meeeee  
Thanks for your continued support *Ettalong Bait and Tackle*
also Thanks to "the" Mods for running/producing all the various Comps 8) well done Men  
and my congrats, to the other Summer Comp Grinners 
tight lines to all;
doug


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

Absolutely Stocked   
Big thanks to the Mods for running these comps and another Big Thanks to Ettalong Bait and Tackle for there support to the AKFF


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Ohhh yeah, fourth in Flathead and second in 'Other Freshwater' means nothing...

Random prize draw means something, thanks again Ettalong Bait and Tackle for the series...

PM sent!


----------



## T-curve (Feb 19, 2007)

Thanks once again guys for some great comps and Ettalong Bait and Tackle for all the goodies they put up for grabs ;-)


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Thanks davey it was worth entering a fish after all  congrats to all those that got the big ones.

Most of you probably know I shop at Ettalong bait an tackle a lot, and Matt has a great range of lures an plastics at prices that compare to Mo's and BCF. Drop in an say gday to him if your up on the coast.

Cheers dave


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

kraley said:


> Nothing like a 1.1 meter kingy to take the wind out of your sails.


Sorry about that  
I was just setting a target that would challenge people to get out and have a crack: not give up the fight.

SBD's 90+cm fish on 8lb and Carnage's 110cm behemoth in 7m of water tough to beat.

Thanks to Ettalong Bait and Tackle for the goodies and AKFF for putting on another great 'fun' comp. It's a bonus just to play.


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Really stoked guys - Thanks to Ettalong Bait and Tackle for supporting the site and comp and AKFF for scheduling the comp. My fish was caught on a trip away with a number of other AKFF's. The comp was a great excuse to schedule a trip away. The trip and company were the highlight, the fish was a bonus. 
Thanks all.


----------



## PalmyMick (Nov 22, 2007)

received the goodies today!!!! cheers to ettalong bait and tackle,,, & AKFF - Davey G 
cheers mick


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

Ditto that and keep up the Good Work, One and All 8)


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Got my goodies, excellent stuff cheers to AKFF and EBT for making it happen.

Cheers Dave


----------

